# New worm



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what is this?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

It looks like a caterpillar. It is quite long and retracts very fast in a hole in LR.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

That is most definately a bristleworm. They are ok scavengers and shouldn't harm anything in your tank as long as they stay small. If you want to get rid of them, you can try using a trap of some sort. I have some in my tank and they don't seem to bother anything.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

This is exactly what I have in my tank.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

+1 Definately a bristleworm, the good scavenging kind. Just leave it. It's another one of those cool things that reefing is all about.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

remember to wear gloves if your moving rocks around.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Chromey said:


> remember to wear gloves if your moving rocks around.


WOW !!!
Is it poisonous?

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

poisonous, NO.
Sting hurts.

http://www.gotoaid.com/topic/Bristleworm-Sting.aspx


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Got it. 

Thanks!
Claude

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------

